# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  niski testosteron jakie badania

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, miesiąc temu dowiedziałem się, że prawdopodobnie od ładnych paru lat jestem chory na zapalenie prostaty. Moje objawy to bardzo częste sikanie i niestety słabe libido oraz kłopoty z erekcją. Kilka dni temu zrobiłem badanie poziomu testosteronu i wyszedł 328 ng przy widełkach na kartce 280-800. Wiadomo, że ten wynik dla 23 letniego mężczyzny jest co najmniej bardzo słaby. W związku z tym, że nie stać mnie na wizytę prywatnie chciałbym państwa spytać jakie dodatkowe wyniki mam zrobić żeby znaleźć przyczynę tak niskiego poziomu tego hormonu? Dodam, że nie mam depresji, ważę 88 kg przy wzroście 183 cm, nie narzekam na kruchliwość kości, jedynie leczyłem się na nerwice do czerwca tego roku antydepresantami, wielkość narządów płciowych w normie. Udzielałem się już na tym forum w wątku urologia lecz teraz chciałbym się zwrócić o pomoc do Państwa. Dziękuję.

----------

